

A Tiny Apartment Transforms Into 24 Rooms - jeffreyg
http://www.flixxy.com/apartment-transformation.htm

======
duck
Already posted a couple months ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1294480>

~~~
stcredzero
Something bothered me about it when I saw it. Now I know -- it looks lonesome.
It's perfectly optimized for the stylish modern lifestyle of one single guy.
It reminds me too much of my own place. (Except mine's not nearly that
stylish.)

------
barrkel
Good for people not sharing the space. Rather inconvenient otherwise.

------
JeffL
Same sort of thing in the 5th Element.

------
stretchwithme
This is the future for non-rich people living in congested cities. I can even
see units constituting a room being shared between neighbors, assuming the
robots will clean it in between uses.

------
redfiche
It has a bathtub, but you have to move three walls to get to it. How long
before that gets old?

~~~
chrischen
Just make it motorized and automatic for the Americans.

------
dkokelley
Could this be done effectively in an RV?

~~~
duck
No, an RV's interior is about using lightweight materials and a design that
can "flex" with the vehicle. Something like this would add too much weight,
thus making it more of a R (ie it wouldn't be able to move).

------
jpcx01
Wow, I'm going to have bad dreams about that place.

